# Zaino Z8 vs. Z-CS



## nobbyv (Jun 12, 2008)

My Montego Blue 135i will be re-delivered any day now (hopefully...:dunno and I'm thinking of switching over to the Zaino line from Meguiar's NXT for the increased longevity its supposed to buy me. 

I have new 3m Perfect-It II pro Clay bars, and plenty of car wash and leather cleaner I'm happy with, so I'm not looking for those. 

I plan on starting with ZFX/Z5-Pro as my base base, but am having trouble with the difference between the Z8 and Z-CS. They are both called "gloss and protection enhancers". Anyone have any thoughts on which is the better bet, or do I really need both? 

If it matters at all, I tend to wax frequently, probably every other time I wash, so usually 2-3 waxes/month.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Z8 is more or an ultra shine quick detail spray, with some protection. It will give you a great shine as an LSP. Clear Seal is more of a long term protectant that should last at least a few months. I use both products. Just don't use Clear Seal each time. But I like Z8 alot. I wouldn't skip that.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Bill-SD said:


> Z8 is more or an ultra shine quick detail spray, with some protection. It will give you a great shine as an LSP. Clear Seal is more of a long term protectant that should last at least a few months. I use both products. Just don't use Clear Seal each time. But I like Z8 alot. I wouldn't skip that.


:stupid: +1 on both products. Zaino in general for that matter. 

nobbyv, when you say you tend to wax frequently, probably every other time I wash, do you intend on waxing on top of the Zaino. You do know that Zaino is a polymer, not a wax. I have heard of some that wax after using polymers (Zaino, Klasse), I just don't see the need. I, for one, am sold on Zaino. I find I wash the car much less when using the Z6 detail spray for between wash clean-up. :thumbup:

dj


----------



## caseysc1 (Oct 17, 2007)

djfitter said:


> :stupid: +1 on both products. Zaino in general for that matter.
> 
> nobbyv, when you say you tend to wax frequently, probably every other time I wash, do you intend on waxing on top of the Zaino. You do know that Zaino is a polymer, not a wax. I have heard of some that wax after using polymers (Zaino, Klasse), I just don't see the need. I, for one, am sold on Zaino. I find I wash the car much less when using the Z6 detail spray for between wash clean-up. :thumbup:
> 
> dj


I use Z2 plus CS every 3-4 months plus I wash weekly with Z7 and follow with Z6. I could not be happier with the look and length of protection. I do it every 3-4 months for good measure, not because the protection is gone.

I have tried Z8 and really could not tell the difference between it and Z6. Z6 is substantially cheaper so I am sticking with it.

Other Zaino products I have tried and have been happy with include their glass and plastic polish.

I recently tried 303 protectant on the interior and the tires and I will use these two hereafter.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

After a good base with Z2/5pro, using Z8 every other wash or the 2-3 times a month like you plan is an excellent process.


----------



## Dunbar42 (May 11, 2008)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus, 4oz. will last you a long time, or Opti-Seal (better value) seem to be more popular wipe on walk away (WOWA) products than ZCS. Durability on all of them isn't great but they are so easy to apply it can be done monthly with minimal effort. I would personally choose a sealant like Z2/Z5 maintained with Z8 or a WOWA product but not both.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Dunbar42 said:


> Ultima Paint Guard Plus, 4oz. will last you a long time, or Opti-Seal (better value) seem to be more popular wipe on walk away (WOWA) products than ZCS. Durability on all of them isn't great but they are so easy to apply it can be done monthly with minimal effort. I would personally choose a sealant like Z2/Z5 maintained with Z8 or a WOWA product but not both.


I've read some good things about Ultima Paint Guard Plus also. I'll have to give it a try sometime. As far as Z8 and CS together, I have to say it looks great on my Monaco Blue paint! Maybe lighter colors are different.


----------

